# javascript konstruktor



## babs (28. Jan 2008)

huhu,

ich hab hier ein problem, mein code funktioniert nicht, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was da falsch is und wie das dann richtig gehört? 

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">


<html>
<head><title>Konstruktor</title>

<script language="javascript"><!--

function person (vorname, nachname, geburtsjahr)

{
this.vorname = vorname;
this.nachname = nachname;
this.geburtsjahr = geburtsjahr;
this.alter = alter;


}	

function rechnung ()
 {
var jetzt = new Date ();
var jahr = jetzt.getYear();
var gj = geburtsjahr;

Var alter = jahr - 1900 - gj;
return alter;

}

function personen ()
{
var person1 = new person ("Hirsch" ,"kuh", 1999 );
var person2 = new person ("Wild", "Sau", 1998 );
rechnung(person1);
rechnung(person2);


if (person1.alter > person2.alter )
{
document.writeln (person1.Vorname);


}
else 

{
document.writeln (person2.Vorname);

}

}

//-->

</script>
<noscript>diese seite verwendet javascript</noscript>
</head><body onLoad="personen()">
</body>
</html>


----------



## outbreaker (28. Jan 2008)

Das hier ist ein Java forum und nicht javascript  :wink: 
Da gibt es einen Unterschied


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2008)

*verschieb*


----------



## Prusik (28. Jan 2008)

babs hat gesagt.:
			
		

> huhu,
> 
> ich hab hier ein problem, mein code funktioniert nicht, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen was da falsch is und wie das dann richtig gehört?
> 
> ...


Auch wenns das falsche Forum ist... die Funktion rechnung() erwartet keine Parameter, also auch keine Person! (es sei denn ich habe javascript nicht verstanden - was ich anzweifle)


----------



## number8 (12. Feb 2008)

```
function cPerson(pName,pGebJahr)
{
    this.Name = pName;
    this.GebJahr = pGebJahr;
}
cPerson.prototype.getAlter = function()
{
    var jetzt = new Date ();
    var jahr = (document.all)? jetzt.getYear() - 1900 : jetzt.getYear();
    return (jahr - this.GebJahr); 
}
```

Naja oder so ähnlich.


----------

